# Need A Good Video player for touchpad cm7



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello guys i just need a good 720p mkv file player without any lag i install mx player but its lag in each 20 to 30 sec i try others also but its force close error comes up.
and having some problem with the new update of the webos went playin movie went a night scene come the screen go dull and come back went some white scene comes...[sorry for my bad english]..

need some help guys ..

thanks in advance.


----------



## thecalip (Aug 21, 2011)

rockplayer, moboplayer


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

not playing smooth its lag too much dont know why ..
can u guys pls help me out on this .. need a good video player


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Try VLC, you'LL have to Google it. It's in Alpha still but it works well for me.


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

overclock you TP to smooth it out?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

What's the file size on that video? When you say 720p mkv, I assume that's a ~4 GB rip? High profile video is still going to be an issue until the video drivers can be better optimized, and even then they still may not play great. Check the audio stream, it's likely 5.1 ac3 or DTS, which could also be the problem.


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

If you want hd use mp4, the lack of hardware acceleration for mkv will make any player lag.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

does anyone have the vlc apk ready for install ? Was searching yesterday but couldn't find it.


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Google VLC-noneon.apk

http://www.4shared.com/file/DLDL8UCJ/VLC-noneon.html

Here's the link I used.


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> What's the file size on that video? When you say 720p mkv, I assume that's a ~4 GB rip? High profile video is still going to be an issue until the video drivers can be better optimized, and even then they still may not play great. Check the audio stream, it's likely 5.1 ac3 or DTS, which could also be the problem.


Its 500 to 700 mb rip mkv file ..


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

johnvan said:


> Try VLC, you'LL have to Google it. It's in Alpha still but it works well for me.


just installed vlc from above link its shows no media files found ??? not getting even searching ??

anyother options..


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

In preferences did you set the proper directory?


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

johnvan said:


> In preferences did you set the proper directory?


yes did still not coming pls help

edit : still shows loading screen...


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Do you have AndExplorer or similar app so that you can just navigate directly to your video file and select it? It should then give you the option of opening with VLC.


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

johnvan said:


> Do you have AndExplorer or similar app so that you can just navigate directly to your video file and select it? It should then give you the option of opening with VLC.


vlc video player is not coming in the list. do i need to install somekind of codec to play or something pls help


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

```

```
You know, if you are looking to play 720p's in your touchpad I'm afraid you won't get far. I have been trying to play tv shows and it just doesn't work. Be it mp4 or mkv. Unless I convert them to some rather bad quality with some really low video bitrate (which I have not tried but should work).

Which, for me anyway, is the only big flaw with this alpha release. Not that I'd watch many videos in it but still, whenever I want, it just doesn't work.


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, sorry, if it's not in the list I guess it doesn't support MKV's.I thought it did. For me it's the only one that plays AVIs well.


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a video player which could play 720p (or even 1080p) MKVs with a HW acceleration, but it doesn't work on touchpad CM7 alpha 2.1 - DicePlayer (trial https://market.android.com/details?id=com.inisoft.mediaplayer.trial). We need to wait for more stable CM7 or ask devs to fix it.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

rko327 said:


> Its 500 to 700 mb rip mkv file ..


Yeah, that should be fine bitrate-wise. What format was used to encode the video and audio?


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

If you're looking for LAN support check out BSPlayer

EDIT: If LAN support is also needed you could use CifsManager from the Market with pretty much anything...


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

VLC is the way to go. If you are having issues with it not finding media then you need to remove it and reinstall. It should work then. Comes up fine on mine, however I think I have the NEON version not the non-Neon linked above.


----------



## nickmv (Aug 26, 2011)

CMartins said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> You know, if you are looking to play 720p's in your touchpad I'm afraid you won't get far. I have been trying to play tv shows and it just doesn't work. Be it mp4 or mkv. Unless I convert them to some rather bad quality with some really low video bitrate (which I have not tried but should work).
> ...


Flaw? First off, there's no "I cant play 720p videos" flaw. That's just silly.

Secondly, you're completely wrong about 720p content not playing well. I've played a couple of videos just fine. The problem at this point is compatibility with the various codecs, as well as the video players themselves. The actual capability of the touchpad to play back 720p is not up for debate.


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> VLC is the way to go. If you are having issues with it not finding media then you need to remove it and reinstall. It should work then. Comes up fine on mine, however I think I have the NEON version not the non-Neon linked above.


yeah on this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275179

looks like the neon version is the one that should work better.


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

The best solution: boot into webOS


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

I just uninstalled my Non-neon and installed the Neon. It wouldn't install. Came up with a parsing error. No biggie, Non-neon does the job for me.


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

vilator said:


> yeah on this thread, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1275179
> 
> looks like the neon version is the one that should work better.


installed the neon version no video playback its give me force close error ??


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes I just checked and it is indeed the NEON apk which I am using. I used this test file and it worked perfectly http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=test%20file%20mkv&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CD8QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.eve-files.com%2Fmedia%2F0906%2Ftest.mkv&ei=BkagTsHPD6b00gHntOTYBA&usg=AFQjCNHrPjmpz9jVuwgUrqdRObARYS2Yuw&cad=rja


----------



## rko327 (Oct 20, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> Yes I just checked and it is indeed the NEON apk which I am using. I used this test file and it worked perfectly http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=test%20file%20mkv&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CD8QFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.eve-files.com%2Fmedia%2F0906%2Ftest.mkv&ei=BkagTsHPD6b00gHntOTYBA&usg=AFQjCNHrPjmpz9jVuwgUrqdRObARYS2Yuw&cad=rja


only mx player works but its lag too much.. others all the player its give me force close error without playing a single frame ?


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

nickmv said:


> Flaw? First off, there's no "I cant play 720p videos" flaw. That's just silly.
> 
> Secondly, you're completely wrong about 720p content not playing well. I've played a couple of videos just fine. The problem at this point is compatibility with the various codecs, as well as the video players themselves. The actual capability of the touchpad to play back 720p is not up for debate.


I'm not saying HP Touchpad can't play them, would be dumb for me to say it since I play them in WebOS just fine. It's in android that I can't properly play them. And I'm talking about normal releases, such as those you would download off a scene tracker, tv shows, movies. I don't mean either 720p videos from youtube or 720p trailers horribly encoded. So yes it is a flaw as far as I can tell, probably drivers?


----------



## Paddy0174 (Sep 6, 2011)

hakkinen said:


> The best solution: boot into webOS


And there you use what VideoPlayer????


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

althought i havent tried a video yet, you may want to try QQ player...it says it supports MKV. give it a whirl, and report back. i am interested if it is worth keeping or not.


----------



## drka0tic (Oct 15, 2011)

Overclocking to 1.512ghz helped my TP play some 720p TV shows without issues.


----------



## smiffy1989 (Oct 19, 2011)

MX Video Player with HW Video decoding and SW Sound decoding. TP Overclocked to 1.5Ghz with SetCPU and I have buttery smooth 720p MKV playback.

EDIT: That's on Alpha 2.1 BTW.

Also if you want to play in WebOS then use Kalem Media Soft Video Player v0.4.0. Had perfect playback of 720p MKV's with that too. I was overclocked to 1.5Ghz using UberKernel in WebOS also.


----------



## jay_d_ (Jun 13, 2011)

smiffy1989 said:


> MX Video Player with HW Video decoding and SW Sound decoding. TP Overclocked to 1.5Ghz with SetCPU and I have buttery smooth 720p MKV playback.
> 
> EDIT: That's on Alpha 2.1 BTW.
> .


+1 on this. I was having a terrible time getting audio to work until I did this (s/w audio decoding).

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

smiffy1989 said:


> MX Video Player with HW Video decoding and SW Sound decoding. TP Overclocked to 1.5Ghz with SetCPU and I have buttery smooth 720p MKV playback.
> 
> EDIT: That's on Alpha 2.1 BTW.
> 
> Also if you want to play in WebOS then use Kalem Media Soft Video Player v0.4.0. Had perfect playback of 720p MKV's with that too. I was overclocked to 1.5Ghz using UberKernel in WebOS also.


Mind if I ask what release/file you tried?


----------



## spearchucker (Oct 18, 2011)

I dont like to keep the actual video files on my TP so I stream them to the TP and I have had no problems with HD video in any format so far. The way I do it is with vlc player on a win7 machine. It has a streaming function all you have to do is add the web interface from the view menu. On the TP you need to install vlc direct pro and it will let you browse all your video files on your pc and the quality is not diminished at all. The fps lowers a little bit due to no hardware acceleration but video in mkv and mp4 or specifically m4v with 5.1 sound plays fine.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

MX Player works surprisingly well. It can even sort of do a 1080p h264+flac+softsubs in mkv.


----------



## MY05GLI (Aug 26, 2011)

************ said:


> I dont like to keep the actual video files on my TP so I stream them to the TP and I have had no problems with HD video in any format so far. The way I do it is with vlc player on a win7 machine. It has a streaming function all you have to do is add the web interface from the view menu. On the TP you need to install vlc direct pro and it will let you browse all your video files on your pc and the quality is not diminished at all. The fps lowers a little bit due to no hardware acceleration but video in mkv and mp4 or specifically m4v with 5.1 sound plays fine.


plex does the same with an awesome gui, loads up poster of show or movie with info...


----------



## spearchucker (Oct 18, 2011)

MY05GLI said:


> plex does the same with an awesome gui, loads up poster of show or movie with info...


Doesnt plex do transcoding though? I know some streamers have good transcoders but Id rather have the file streamed directly because there is far less loss in quality.


----------



## hakkinen (Aug 24, 2011)

Paddy0174 said:
 

> And there you use what VideoPlayer????


I use Kalemsoft 0.4.0 and my TP can play flawlessly a video 4GB cut from a 10GB full HD mkv file. The next version will surely support subtitle


----------



## talynone (Oct 25, 2011)

An equivalent streamer app to Kalemsoft for Android is Qloud (which works fine on an HP Touchpad with CM 7 Alpha 2.1).

*Qloud Media* (free version also available, ad supported) 

Lightweight/simple to use server
Supports multiple MKV audio tracks (choose before video playback)
Works with every video I've thrown at it
Remembers last folder browsed
Remembers last video location
Works with MKV embedded subtitles and SRT subtitles
Video quality is very good at higher bitrates. Bitrates are customizable
Very stable over low bandwidth 3G, streamed an entire 1080p movie over a shitty Sprint connection that topped out at 350 k/b (player set for 250/kb streaming) with no problem.
Includes photo and mp3 streaming, both work great
Has a weird quirk that requires you to press the "play" button after using the seek bar on the video client.
Ability to setup multiple users/allowable shared folders
Only requires one TCP port forward for direct remote connection
Server component available only for Windows


----------

